# work in saginaw, bay city, midland, mi area



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Looking for work as a sub or maybe even work in the areas mentioned, I have 4 years experince. I have a 2001 f250 with a 8' curtis with pro wings and a snowex vpro 8000 spreader for equipment. If any body is interested or has any extrea work call me at (989)213-5413. Thanks Aaron


----------

